# Une vidéo qui ranime les pixels morts?



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

J'ai lu ça ce matin dans un post sur MacGé. La vidéo est ici: http://rasenganpowa.free.fr/Pixelmort%20Remover.rar.

Le site me parait quelque peu douteux et je ne vois pas ce que ce genre de vidéo fait la...  :mouais: 

Est-ce que cela peut fonctionner?


----------



## kaviar (12 Octobre 2005)

Ce serait &#233;tonnant, si une simple vid&#233;o permettait de r&#233;veiller les pixels morts, les fabricants seraient les premiers &#224; l'utiliser !!


----------



## CarlitO (12 Octobre 2005)

On m'a dit qu'il y a 2 types de pb : les pixels morts (définitif) et les pixels gelés (temporaire).

Peut etre cela permet de réanimer les pixels gelés?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2005)

Placebo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

lol elle est heberger sur mon site perso !!!
sa ma casser ta petite remarque la


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

Merci de rester constructif, je comprend rien la


----------



## chroukin (14 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Merci de rester constructif, je comprend rien la



Ben disons que le Français écrit comme ça, ça pique les yeux je trouve...   

Ce n'est qu'un avis


----------



## Paradise (15 Octobre 2005)

cette video ne répart evidement pas les "pixels mort"... un pixel mort est un probleme d ordre hardware et non de log...


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu &#231;a ce matin dans un post sur MacG&#233;. La vid&#233;o est ici: http://rasenganpowa.free.fr/Pixelmort%20Remover.rar.
> 
> Le site me parait quelque peu douteux et je ne vois pas ce que ce genre de vid&#233;o fait la...  :mouais:
> 
> Est-ce que cela peut fonctionner?



Vachement bien cette vid&#233;o pour faire office de spot dans une soir&#233;e... ! 
:rateau: 
Elle a un cot&#233; strombo color&#233; qui n'est pas d&#233;plaisant, sauf quand on la regarde fixement !


----------



## Olive94 (16 Octobre 2005)

J'ai essay&#233; sur un tft a moi qui a un pix vert, evidemment ca ne marche pas.


----------

